# Kayak registration $6



## Westlakedrive

Looks like there is a current bill in the state legislature that will require boats to be registered including unmorotorized kayaks and canoes. 
Initial proposal was $5 then then revision is $6.
I don't have a problem with it depending on what the money is used for. 
If the money is not used for dnr then forget it. 
Does anyone know what current boat registration fees go to?
Do they go directly to the SOM?


----------



## Zofchak

I like the idea, but only because it may slightly lower the theft and question of ownership issues surrounding kayaks and canoes. Currently there is little or no documentation for most unless they are registered or titled. My Malibu Stealth came with a serial number and certificate of origin from the manufacturer, but buying a used kayak basically leaves you depending on the honestly of the seller (Or perhaps even the seller before them).

I registered my kayaks because I sometimes use a trolling motor. If I remember the fee was only $14 and is good for 3 years.


----------



## fisheater

I really do not want to put those ugly numbers on my canoe. I do not believe the money would go to the dnr, and if it did they would just take general fund money away, to make up for the monies generated by the new fee. Both my state rep and senetor stop by my home to talk during the campaign. I guess they will be hearing from me this time.

As far as the ownership issue, my canoe has a serial number. I still have the original receipt. If it does not hav a motor, I do not want to register it. That goes for my mountain bike, and my waders also.


----------



## skip tumalu

If not a joke I hope the bill fails. Registering a unmotorized vessel? What funds could possibly be needed for us floating around on our plastic or wood crafts? Is there nothing politicians won't get their hands in? How about craft #'s for inner tubes or paddle boards, or even air mattresses? OMG:........

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Swamp Monster

I'm against it. Not for the measly $6 but I too don't want to put MC #'s on the boat. I already have a serial number with proof of ownership. 

I would rather pay a yearly $6 (or other reasonable amount) access fee that would go towards maintaining public launch sites etc....sort of like a state park sticker etc. That would not be a popular option though with many I bet.


----------



## putzy

I could see this for rentals but not for personal


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ART

Zofchak said:


> I like the idea, but only because it may slightly lower the theft and question of ownership issues surrounding kayaks and canoes. Currently there is little or no documentation for most unless they are registered or titled. My Malibu Stealth came with a serial number and certificate of origin from the manufacturer, but buying a used kayak basically leaves you depending on the honestly of the seller (Or perhaps even the seller before them).
> 
> I registered my kayaks because I sometimes use a trolling motor. If I remember the fee was only $14 and is good for 3 years.


Do you really think thieves look at the fact something is registered before stealing it? Really??
It's just another way the guvment can squeeze another dollar out of your pocket. Will the money go for canoe trails? Canoe quiet areas? More portages on rivers?


----------



## ART

putzy said:


> I could see this for rentals but not for personal
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


I Think that is already the case.


----------



## Zofchak

ART said:


> Do you really think thieves look at the fact something is registered before stealing it? Really??
> It's just another way the guvment can squeeze another dollar out of your pocket. Will the money go for canoe trails? Canoe quiet areas? More portages on rivers?


 Stolen kayaks and canoes are very easy to sell and part of the reason is that they lack a paper trail like larger boats and cars. It does not happen much here (yet), but when I lived in Florida theft of high end kayaks was rampant. You would see posts on the fishing forums all the time from those you had their $1000+ kayaks stolen and it was a rarity for them to be recovered. 

Do I believe that registrations would eliminate the problem? Of course not, but it would help some people get their vessels returned when they were lost or stolen and I do believe that it would eventually lead to kayaks being a less attractive target to thieves. 

Another thing is at $6 ($2 per year) can we really complain that much?  That doesn't even cover the gas I use to get my kayak to the nearest launch for just one outing!


----------



## Unclered

Swamp Monster said:


> I'm against it. Not for the measly $6 but I too don't want to put MC #'s on the boat. I already have a serial number with proof of ownership.
> 
> I would rather pay a yearly $6 (or other reasonable amount) access fee that would go towards maintaining public launch sites etc....sort of like a state park sticker etc. That would not be a popular option though with many I bet.


I am going to register mine tomorrow, I think, but only because I want to use a trolling motor on occasion.

I bet there is a way to make the numbers portable, if you know what I mean.


----------



## ART

Zofchak said:


> Another thing is at $6 ($2 per year) can we really complain?


A nickel here, dime there.
Yes, we can complain. This fee isn't to help kayakers-it is a new tax to fill a budget shortfall.
I just can't understand why people are willing to jump into higher taxes and more control.


----------



## skip tumalu

ART said:


> A nickel here, dime there.
> Yes, we can complain. This fee isn't to help kayakers-it is a new tax to fill a budget shortfall.
> I just can't understand why people are willing to jump into higher taxes and more control.



EXACTLY! When's enough enough?
Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ih772

Wasn't this tried for a year or two back in the late 80's or early 90's?


----------



## DIYsportsman

Yes we are taxing you to protect you... Now pay up or else!


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Steve_D

DIYsportsman said:


> Yes we are taxing you to protect you... Now pay up or else!
> 
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


Bahaha

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## limige

This is insane. Really you people would support this? What's next tax you for each fishing pole you own. Why should I have to pay taxes like that for owning stuff. 
The budget problems are because they spend money poorly not because we don't pay enough.

In the words of the late Earl Pitts...

WAKE UP AMERICA!


----------



## Chessieman

ih772 said:


> Wasn't this tried for a year or two back in the late 80's or early 90's?


 Yea, they did. I did both of mine first thing in that year because I only run the spring floods. They repealed the law due to the complaints and I had a check back for both before June of that year.


----------



## spy1o1

There was a bill in 2010 that was going to require all kayaks, canoes and nonmotorized boats to be registered but that bill got shot down pretty fast.

http://www.legislature.mi.gov/documents/2009-2010/billintroduced/House/htm/2010-HIB-6319.htm

As far as I can tell, there is no new bill like this.

There is a new bill but it just applies to livery owned nonmotorized canoes/kayaks/rafts. They already have to be registered but the new bill raises the fee from $5 to $6. It also requires capacity and weight limits on all boats. Also all the boats must pass an inspection before use.

http://www.legislature.mi.gov/documents/2011-2012/billanalysis/Senate/pdf/2011-SFA-0821-S.pdf


----------



## hjohnson

After a little reasearch and a couple of phone calls this is what I found out.

$6 over three years (boat reg good for three years) = $2 per year. Or in layman terms 1 beer at a bar. Benifts = theft protection, recovery of boat adrift, gives LE a starting point to contact if found floating or washed up on shore, etc...

I would agree with the ugly sticker & numbers on the vessel, have legislature come up with a better system (that will work with plastic boats)

So where does the money go? Of the registration fee 51% to the waterways fund (harbor & access site improvement & developement) which we all must admit that we use at one time or another (often for free)

The other 49% (minus 1 million per year, goes to the Secretary of State for administrative fees) goes to the Marine Safety Fund (free boater safety classes, Law Enforcement, Search & Rescue, Livery inspections, etc...)

Michigan is one of the few states that does not have a "if it floats, it has to be registered requirements)

Looking at the grand scheme of this it can only help improve the paddle sport oppertunities. The only thing I find odd is how much the SOS takes, how hard can it be to admininster in the world of computers?


"typing is easy, researching what to type is the challenge" ~Ed Gruberman


----------



## Flyfisher

spy1o1 said:


> There was a bill in 2010 that was going to require all kayaks, canoes and nonmotorized boats to be registered but that bill got shot down pretty fast.
> 
> http://www.legislature.mi.gov/documents/2009-2010/billintroduced/House/htm/2010-HIB-6319.htm
> 
> As far as I can tell, there is no new bill like this.
> 
> There is a new bill but it just applies to livery owned nonmotorized canoes/kayaks/rafts. They already have to be registered but the new bill raises the fee from $5 to $6. It also requires capacity and weight limits on all boats. Also all the boats must pass an inspection before use.
> 
> http://www.legislature.mi.gov/documents/2011-2012/billanalysis/Senate/pdf/2011-SFA-0821-S.pdf


Thanks for clarifying that this is only for livery/rental kayaks. I don't know why people start threads like this without putting their facts together first? Unless there are livery owners on this site, this will not effect 99% of the people viewing this thread.


----------

